# The Playstation Network (PSN) Tag Thread



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

This thread is not for discussion of the Playstation Network.  Just post your tag if you do not see your name listed and it will be added eventually.  

*PSN Tags:*

Donkey Show - gevurah22
ZeroDegrees - nyccapo91
Kaki - Kagehara
ChiketyChina - AznSniper
conceptz - conceptz
Crazymtf - Crazymtf
Kyuubi Naruto - cybergamer
Cyber Celebrity - cyber_celebrity


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

mine is nyccapo91


----------



## Kaki (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine is *Kagehara* Now Peelander-Z

I play Motorstorm more during the day, and Resistance at night, Eastern time.


----------



## ChicketyChina (Jun 27, 2007)

mine is AznSniper


----------



## conceptz (Jun 27, 2007)

*conceptz*

I only play Resistance from time to time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Crazymtf

As always


----------



## Kaki (Jul 7, 2007)

heh, I should have known, but you are lucky to get your same name. I had a hell of a time trying to get mine, but then Kagehara worked.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 7, 2007)

Until I can change mine my name will be is simple

cybergamer

I made it when I first got it so I was quick to make a name


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Kaki said:


> heh, I should have known, but you are lucky to get your same name. I had a hell of a time trying to get mine, but then Kagehara worked.



No one ever uses my sick loving name, i even find myself on google.


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No one ever uses my sick loving name, i even find myself on google.



xD 



hmmmm.........ill go with devil may cry 4​


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 8, 2007)

wow. i feel retarded. how do u make a name for the PSN? or is that the thing u do when u first setup ur ps3?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2007)

It's your name for the playstation network, go to the store or make a name option on the right.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm having some serious router issues but mine is cyber_celebrity.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2007)

Alright, it's updated.  We need more names fools!


----------



## Pein (Jul 28, 2007)

we need more people


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got mine yesterday, its *Buzzer555*. Is it possible to change names?


----------



## Naruto364 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I've had mine for 9 months and I'm _just_ finding this thread?
Anyway,

PSN: DeathTurn


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2007)

rKrippler

Getting Madden tonight


----------



## Akira (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine is NS91
Im usually playing Vegas or Resistance, not such a big fan of online motorstorm.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Sep 3, 2007)

BladeBlur

Tekken for now


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine is: Bilawal


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 6, 2007)

mine is "LegendarySaiyan"

LS^^


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 10, 2007)

Mines UnblessedSoul xD


----------



## RodMack (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine is RodMack


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2007)

Mines is *cjkira7168*

right now the only online game I play Resistance


----------



## Barry. (Nov 9, 2007)

*blme6* is who I be. I currently don't play anything online though.


----------



## Razesdark (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine is same as screenname, if anyone feel to add me, please state that you are from narutoforums, i tend to reject people i dont know.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine is Duy123.

The only person who plays online using my PS3 for now is my girlfriend; she plays Puzzle Fighter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Vegittokun

arent I fucking original?


----------



## Ryuuken + (Nov 27, 2007)

mine is Vongola7 (obvious i know)


----------



## bel (Dec 7, 2007)

UzumakiOtaku87 (Call of Duty 4) ^^


----------



## reject28 (Jan 1, 2008)

mine's reject28


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 3, 2008)

Birkin ---> G-Birkin


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 3, 2008)

MegamanXZero


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine: biggat


----------



## dwabn (Jan 3, 2008)

mines dwabn7


----------



## b0rt (Jan 7, 2008)

MattardJR is mine


----------



## Shepard (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine is LDK_DS


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I've had it for a few monthes, the name is InsomnialSqualo and I play Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare and also Resistance though I suck at the latter and am decent in the former.


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 12, 2008)

PSN : HyuugaX .. add me if ya want too


----------



## reject28 (Jan 12, 2008)

i'm reject28


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 17, 2008)

my psn is: *HKRice*
mainly play cod4 
got orangebox, warhawk, resistance, and UT3 as well
add me up!!!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

DS, if you update this my name is *Peelander-Z* 

Thanks!

I plain mainly CoD4, some Warhawk, and motorstorm.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2008)

PSN ID: *Fillertown
*
I just started playing COD4, but I also have Orange Box.


----------



## crabman (Feb 25, 2008)

crabman484

Mountain time, mostly play the orange box. Hit me up anytime I never sleep.


----------



## crabman (Feb 25, 2008)

Dude, I think I've seen you on before. Not sure though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 25, 2008)

I mainly use *Crono_108*. Right now all I can play is Lost Planet demo, but I'd normally be on Resistance .. at any time really.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2008)

I added you crab, and I think I'm gonna play TF2 tomorrow.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 25, 2008)

ronin0510 currently playing Lost Planet Demo and Warhawk


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 28, 2008)

Erm *stupid* I think and *TanaBanana69*.


----------



## Naruto_powers (Feb 28, 2008)

*Ohh i say DEFF JAM is the one**imma playstation FREAK**i play like 24 hours aday*


----------



## LoneWolf-7 (Feb 28, 2008)

PS ID: LoneWolf-7 
I'm available to play Rock Band, Warhawk, Super Puzzle Fighter 2 turbo HD remix, Mk 2, Calling all cars, Super Stardust HD. And I think that's it for now. . .


----------



## crabman (Mar 1, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> *LesMortis*
> 
> @crabman: Probably. It's all I've been playing lately.



Holy crap dude, you are one scary motherf*cker. 

I thought I was doing good getting 20 kills a round...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 1, 2008)

crabman said:


> Holy crap dude, you are one scary motherf*cker.
> 
> I thought I was doing good getting 20 kills a round...


Haha, all thanks to the fact that backstabbing with a spy lands you an extra point each time.


We need more Orange Box players to join in.


----------



## cloystreng (Mar 1, 2008)

mines cloystreng


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 4, 2008)

My name is RockerC

I manily play DMC4, Resitance Fall of Man, NHL 08, the list goes on.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine is Ersanven

I have CoD4, The Orange Box, and Burnout Paradise City.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 6, 2008)

PSN - ballys

don't ask why

Currently playing COD4 and MLB 08 the Show


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention that I play Devil May Cry 4 and I own Motor Storm as well but haven't gone online with it. But if you're interested send me a request to *tanabanana*.


----------



## Citan (Mar 23, 2008)

PSN - Hyuuga
Not hyuuga as in neji/hinata but Citans (the video game characters) real name
i have cod4, orange box, and rfom


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 25, 2008)

Changed it. My other one was gay. 

Now its:   Oreogasm

Restarted on COD4 too, damn!


----------



## schon (Apr 29, 2008)

Mine's SchonEdge, I only play GH3 and Rockband though.


----------



## crabman (May 9, 2008)

Just got COD4, anybody wanna add me? PSN ID = crabman484.


----------



## Keahi (May 25, 2008)

Mine's Pakai. If anyone wants to play Tekken, Fight Night RD.3 or Call of Duty 4, I'm here for you. haha. 

Just got Resistance and Grand theft auto I'm planning to buy sometime this week.

EDIT: Just got Gran Turismo and Tiger Woods golf.

EDIT: I got new PS3, so if I was on your friend's list, I'll be sending you a friend's request again. Oh and I got Metal Gear Solid 4 yesterday. heh


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2008)

*ValkyriePrinny* would be mine


----------



## Demon_Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is Crusty210, i play CoD4 and GTA online. Oh and MGS4 when it comes out.


----------



## Asuto (Jun 11, 2008)

mine is abarai_renji567

i can play cod4, quake wars, unreal tournament and gtaIV, feel free to add me .


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2008)

PSN ID: *Undercovermc*


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 12, 2008)

PSN ID: *DaakuKakashi*

I just got MGS 4 and will be getting GTA 4 this weekend. ^_^


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 13, 2008)

I am... *Mecha-Kisame*.

My PSN ID obviously.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2008)

PSN ID: Beathemdown


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2008)

PSN ID: DanDaMan91


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2008)

PSN Tag - *Xeno_Id*


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 7, 2008)

My PSN is Tawsie


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 8, 2008)

BlubberBoy  dont ask how i came up with that....


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 9, 2008)

Too add to my list of games I just picked up *Rock Band* and *Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection Online* for PS3. So if anyone wants to play, just add me. ;D


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dizzyegg08

Play:

Tiger woods,
Fight night,
GTA 4
GT 5
Ridge racer
Flying Angels
Cod3
Darkness


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 27, 2008)

PSN ID: *TomcatTheLion*


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jul 27, 2008)

PSN ID: *Duttyman*

Warhawk, Tekken, CoD 4, GTA 4 among others


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2008)

Whispering Sand - PSN - LuieGast

Games i do online atm: Battlefield Bad Company

Games ill be doing online later on: Soul Calibur IV.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 4, 2008)

PSN ID: KreuzKross

Eye of Judgment, Snakeball, wipeout HD


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 10, 2008)

*ID:* urtakinthep

Currently only playing SC4 online.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 25, 2008)

eyesofgod            .


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 8, 2008)

Lyenyo

GTA 4 - MGS 4


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 14, 2008)

*ID:* diddy_bop

*Playing:* Soul Calibur 4


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 9, 2008)

PSN ID: TMac217


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 6, 2008)

MonKey_k_Bayo


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Dec 14, 2008)

Mines KonohaFlash


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 26, 2008)

PSN - Shenas
I'm playing Resistance 2 right now.


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2008)

vault023  

Resistant 1 and 2  

some MGS if you want


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Dec 26, 2008)

mines is DBOSS1961


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2008)

NS91

Currently playing Resistance 2 and LBP 

EDIT: Or on an off chance I'll be trolling on PSN home


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Dec 26, 2008)

namikaze uzumaki said:


> mines is DBOSS1961
> and my current playing is
> prince of persia
> call of duty world of war
> ...


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 26, 2008)

PSN:BlueFox45 
Joined In today.
MGS4,SC4,HD Remix for me.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 28, 2008)

mvplayur

resistance 1 and 2, LBP


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2008)

Thunder_Emperor

Currently Playing LIttle Big Planet, Soccom with bluetooth, PSN home (bowling), and want to trade my soccom for battlefield bad company


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> This thread is not for discussion of the Playstation Network.  Just post your tag if you do not see your name listed and *it will be added eventually.  *
> 
> *PSN Tags:*
> 
> ...



Last edited by Mister Bushido; 07-20-2007 at 08:51 AM.


----------



## Teraldriel (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine is daddyyoyo
I usually play CoD4 or GH : WT online.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 31, 2008)

mine is Team_ATG


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2009)

russledadog08 is my name. Speed's my game!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 23, 2009)

CoolKiidSpaDe

Don't ask.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2009)

DrGregHouseMD


----------



## Kanali (Jan 26, 2009)

Gama51 yes i know its awesome


----------



## Agitation (Jan 26, 2009)

Sumimidori, want to change it but i'd lose pretty much everything.


----------



## BlueFox! (Jan 31, 2009)

BlueFox45. Whore me.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2009)

Hafock, I rarely play anything other then Restance 2 anymore.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 11, 2009)

PSN ID: *MegamanXZero*

Feel free to add, I'll be happy to play some peepz who play STHDR and SFIV!


----------



## Taki (Feb 28, 2009)

PSN ID: *Endustrial*

Just got a Ps3 less than a week ago, need friends!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2009)

Created my own account, so I got a name change. It's Shirker-BX3 now.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 7, 2009)

kenshiro1990

i play street fighter 4

call of duty 4

pes09


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 7, 2009)

PSN: shinjowy

I haven't been playing a lot recently, but when/if I get SFIV, I might start trying to go for matches.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2009)

PSN: Crucifixion13

I play COD:World At War
and some KillZone 2

Once/If I get SFIV I'll also be playing that online.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 11, 2009)

Kafka_Oshima

Only game I play online is SFIV, and I'm pretty shocking at it, so add me if you want some free battle points.


----------



## SCHY (Mar 17, 2009)

PSN ID!!! 
Not tag! 
Thats for Xbox
Xbox Gamer tag...
PSN ID
ID
ID
ID!!!!!!!! 

Anyways 
PSN= lanif1


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 1, 2009)

PSN - calvo619 

how cool right ^^ 

yeah anyways please add me im looking for some cool online gaming lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 13, 2009)

PSN-PredaconRampage

If any of you play MGS4, Dissidia Ad-hoc, or Burst limit feel free to add me and we can get a game on.


----------



## Kagawa (May 3, 2009)

PSN- TidusMike

Resident evil 5!


----------



## SakuraPaine (May 28, 2009)

gunzandrozez


----------



## PandaOfTheBamboo (May 31, 2009)

PSN: pandaofthebamboo
street figther 4


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 11, 2009)

GodLike91

COD4, im good....


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 27, 2009)

My PSN ID is *ShockInducedComa*

Cod 5 is awesome.

Edit: Donkey Show you need to edit this.


----------



## kokodeshide (Aug 24, 2009)

buffmastaflex


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 26, 2009)

*koppachino*

Feel free to add me, just let me know you're from here.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 26, 2009)

Feel free to add me, but say you're from here 

Merc-SS


----------



## .:The Pioneer:. (Aug 28, 2009)

Mines is EskimoBob


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

regGQ add it up for some SF4, MvC2, RE5 and KZ2.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2009)

mine is darkcloud09


----------



## Helix (Sep 19, 2009)

Add HelixFC3S for some Tekken 5R.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2009)

This thread needs to be updated badly.

@DS 

Should I bother listing my tag lol? I have a feeling it will never be added to the list.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2009)

True statement is true. C'mon, Donkey! It's not like you're dead; I SEE you posting


----------



## Denji (Oct 5, 2009)

ikani87

Come kick my ass at NHL 10


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

delharo6 ...

I was playing SF4 but now I don't have too much time perhaps gonna try later Blazblue the day..I become decent on that game xD.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2009)

Aeon0783

Finally bought that PS3...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2009)

Good stuff Aeon.

But I don't think your tag will get updated to the thread. DS is MIA.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 12, 2009)

Denji said:


> ikani87
> 
> Come kick my ass at NHL 10



I had no idea that you and so many others from NF are on PSN. Having said that, it's somewhat odd that I've yet to see any of you logged in.


----------



## 2D (Oct 12, 2009)

I only have LBP and Valkyria Chronicles atm. I sold about 20 games a few weeks ago and kinda regretting it.


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2009)

My PSN tag is KilluaSol.

Let's do it up, Uncharted 2, Brutal Legend, Resistance 2, Dissidia, LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear Solid 4. I'm ready!


----------



## DarkDDragon (Oct 14, 2009)

PSN ID : DarkD-Dragon (If its full message me)
I play KZ2 all the time lol.Rank 310 on KZ2....


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 15, 2009)

PSN ID: flonty
add me if you want to play some killzone 2 with a noobie ^^


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 17, 2009)

RedHairedShanks - I mainly play Fat Princess atm but I have a whole bunch of online games.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2009)

Bah... Why not...

*PSN ID ;;* TheCorruptedOne

I mostly play Uncharted 2 at the moment.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2009)

PSN ID: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Nov 27, 2009)

PSN ID:Gamerkid3000


----------



## Foxve (Dec 7, 2009)

My lttle bro want's to gameshare anyone who has the littlebigplanet Water BETA really bad. His PSN ID is nedf0p (needforspeed for short) plz message him on PS3 with subject water beta trade.


----------



## Naraku (Dec 28, 2009)

PSN is o__Sephiroth__o


----------



## blackmecca (Dec 31, 2009)

PSN is blackmecca surprisingly, mostly play Tekken 6, MW2, AC2, and Borderlands.


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 31, 2009)

PSN ID: Ghostface1124

Have:

Modern Warfare 2
Metal Gear Solid 4
Battlefield Bad Company (I'm also in BC2 beta)
inFamous
KillZone 2
BlazBlue
Dragon Ball: Raging Blast
Uncharted 1
Demon's Souls


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

PSN ID: YoungPrez35

PS3 games:
Killzone 2
Metal Gear Solid 4 
God of War Collection
Dragon Ball Z: Burstlimit
Little Big Planet
Many more to come

PSP games: 
Final Fantasy: Dissidia
Assassin's Creed: Bloodlines
Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core
Little Big Planet
Tekken 6
Many more to come

Please add me.


----------



## Rayl (Jan 3, 2010)

name is raylprime and the only online game i have at the moment is CoD4 ^^; But i'll be sure to get some more in due time.

Despite that though anybody is free to add me for whatever reason.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 3, 2010)

PSN ID: Saint_Spike_818
Games I have: 
Transformers: Revenge Of The Fallen
Infamous
Tony Hawk: Ride
Burnout Paradise
Mercenaries 2
and Uncharted 2


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

Thunder_Emperor

Mostly playing Battlefield Bad Company, Rock Band 2 and Little Big Planet.


----------



## hellspawnuchiha (Jan 11, 2010)

PSN ID: goditachi91
ps3 games:
rock band 2
guitar hero 5
street fighter 4
rock revolution
MAG(beta)


----------



## Toreno (Feb 21, 2010)

PSN: xTORENOx

Games:

Demon's Souls
Uncharted 2
Tekken 6
BlazBlue
MGS4
Socom: Confrontation
COD MW2
Madden 10

Have more, but their single player games.


----------



## Danky (Feb 25, 2010)

Dankscarver is mine. 
I be playing Killzone a lot lately but you can also find me on Rock Band 2. I'm an epic Shredder as my friends say.

Oh, and i'll be getting FF13 when it comes out as well as God of War 3.


----------



## Wicked Daze (Feb 28, 2010)

DannyVenom.

You can see me dominating most FPS; namely KZ2, UC2 & MAG.


----------



## Belbwadous (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a list of my recent levels. Add me to your friend list and check out other levels I made. Don't forget to rate them.

PSN ID: Cxplorer_Qc_Can

Simple Carmin World 01
Simple Carmin World 02
Simple Carmin World 03
Simple Carmin World 04
Simple Carmin World 05
Simple Carmin World 06


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dunno if anyone wants to add me or not. 

I mainly play MAG online but got many other games offline though.

My tag is K-ACE_GOD


----------



## Frostman (Apr 2, 2010)

PSN ID: Thefrostman

I mostly play offline, since my connection is unstable to the point were its hard to enjoy an online game. But i have...

White Knight Chronicles
Uncharted 2
MGS4
GTA4
Unreal Tournament 3
Little Big Planet


----------



## Sorrows Passion (Apr 20, 2010)

PSN:  Sorrows_Passion

I'm also a clan leader for multi-gaming purposes and i am extending an invitation to anyone that's interested.


----------



## ARKphoenix (May 10, 2010)

PSN ID: ARKphoenix

Add me if you like


----------



## Exhumed (May 16, 2010)

Mine is Exhumed-

I mostly play Mortal Kombat 2 online


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2010)

my psn is sta(r)cey.

But I usually only play LBP, rarely anything else.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Supernovalogia is my psn tag, i play marvel vs capcom 2 and hopefully mod war 2 sometime soon


----------



## oricon (Jun 21, 2010)

My psn is on my sig.
I play Super Street Fighter 4, Marvel Vs Capcom 2 and Hd remix 2.


----------



## Palta (Jun 22, 2010)

My PSN is on my Sig.
I'm a trophy hunter, but I also play a lot of MW2, Fifa 10, LBP, ModNation Racers and Uncharted 2.


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 25, 2010)

mine is: henkman123


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 27, 2010)

Thread needs to be organized with a list on the first page.


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine isss: Lady_D49

I usually play Warhawk and FFXIII


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Jul 14, 2010)

*My PSN ID* : rcoygs

*Games* : Uncharted 2 , NBA LIVE 10 , Skate 3 and Pain.


----------



## Porter (Aug 14, 2010)

PSN ID: Porter6020

Games: Modern Warfare 1-2


----------



## Naked (Aug 15, 2010)

*PSN ID:* Kuya_Matt
*Games:* Super Street Fighter IV
Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World at War
Borderlands
Killzone 2
Metal Gear Solid 4
_Additional games coming soon_

I'm open for any friend requests.


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

PSN: mitija2
recently playing BlazBlue and BC2


----------



## Itachi Solos (Aug 17, 2010)

Mine is: tamaandf


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Aug 23, 2010)

PSN: thebrown007

I mainly play MW2 so add me if you wanna game some time.


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 12, 2010)

mine's kenji1104, playing Red Dead Redemption and will be playing online for Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 by the time it is released here in the Philippines


----------



## Red or Blue (Sep 14, 2010)

*PSN* Rottenmicrobe
Sometimes play MW2


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

PSN Riderinhood2
I play alot of fighters blazblue continum shift and tekken6 mostly
Untill NUNS2 comes out


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2010)

PSN Thunder_Emperor

Playing MW2 a lot.

So PSN is down for maintenance you can't even play online games or sign in the store


----------



## Uchiha Kyle (Oct 5, 2010)

ShinryuAbyss

Have no online games right now, but when NSNS2 is out, you'll see me on


----------



## DgM (Oct 9, 2010)

*DazVader1 *

only have 3 games right now ( LBP, Fight Night R4, TigerWoods 2010) even though ive had my PS3 for a year now.


----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys, have you experienced various DNS errors? Cause I'm getting sick of what's happening to my PS3, I can't connect for too long, first it functions then it goes out, next time I turn on PSN functions again! (I experienced this problem Oct 9-10)


----------



## c_wong428 (Oct 21, 2010)

c_wong428HK

I play mostly SSFIV & KOFXII.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

PSN: Neobardock7621
I play Tekken 6 and GTA Episodes from Liberty City during the night.


----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2010)

PSN - CookieFrog

Tekken 6, Uncharted 2, RE5, NUNS2.

Ordered from least played to most.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't think mine was posted up yet.

Naked Snacks! - Kuya_Matt


----------



## Kanaru (Oct 30, 2010)

Minee iss: Lady_D49 

Usually play Warhawk, FF13 and might buy Black Ops 8D


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2010)

Psn-Supernovalogia

add me if ya wanna play got soul calibur 4, tekken 6, burnout paradise, gta 4 and borderlands


----------



## Shippochan (Dec 21, 2010)

TheYoungAsian

Just got mine 3 days ago.


----------



## oricon (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine psn is on my sig i play ssfiv, main Fei Long and from UK.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

My name on psn is

D3ADLY-M3NTALITY

I have alot of games 
So just add away


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2011)

Itachinator said:


> My name on psn is
> 
> D3ADLY-M3NTALITY
> 
> ...



How many trophies do you have?


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> How many trophies do you have?



ermmmm , 1min ill check

I just checked , I have no platinums but lots of others.

I havent played it much but im starting to again


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 2, 2011)

PSN: koroshi13

I only really play SSF4 or BBCS.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jan 11, 2011)

BellyRanks

I'm mostly playing Warhawk, but I'll also get on to play some Unreal Tournament 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2011)

SalamanderKnight


----------



## Shadow (Jan 18, 2011)

Anybody getting Little Big Planet 2? my PSN is still on top of page 10


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Jan 18, 2011)

mine is TasteMyBulettz-Y

i play COD black ops, MW2 ,FIFA10, MoH , GT5


----------



## Pool88888 (Jan 20, 2011)

My Psn is Kisameman.


----------



## MikeNamikaze (Jan 26, 2011)

PSN: Mike_Namikaze


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 12, 2011)

PSN: SuperSonic1990


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

PSN ID is in my sig.
Neobardock7621


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Mar 30, 2011)

*PSN:* *SajinKomamuraWin*


----------



## tgre (Apr 5, 2011)

tgre_tiem

enjoy fellas


----------



## Tomcat171 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's the same as my username: Tomcat171


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 13, 2011)

my PSN ID IS: steve93assassine.


----------



## Mihael (Apr 17, 2011)

Should I even put this here since they don't update the thread ?

Anyways: *Mihael242*


----------



## YaBoiCJ (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm MarkedAssassin :]


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 18, 2011)

My Psn is : Saga-Spike.

The only games with online play that i have Are : BBCS , Demon's souls and White Knight Chronicles though .


----------



## DyranLK (May 26, 2011)

*PSN:* DyranLK

Pretty much the same thing as my username, soo yeah. Gsouhosugn.

*cough*

O_o 'Nyways, the only games I have available for online play is _Uncharted 2_, _Gran Turismo 5_, _Tekken 6_, and _LittleBigPlanet_, if I remember correctly. Other than that, I got two other single-player-only games: _Uncharted_ and _Assassin's Creed_, lol. 

And then that's...pretty much it...if you're interested in going a round with me in _Uncharted 2_ or whatever, hit me up, I guess.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 24, 2011)

SynShenron3


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

My PSN: *ScizorSB*


----------



## Silo (Jun 29, 2011)

PSN: DarkSilus
I play Mw2, Black Ops, COD4, BC2, LBP, MK, etc...


----------



## Myri (Jul 12, 2011)

ShinryuAbyss

I play LBP   at the moment


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2011)

Behold my PSN: Slivintchik   



Playin : Assassins Creed Brotherhood 4the time being...


----------



## Altron (Jul 17, 2011)

My PSN: _*PanzerRaider0079
*_
Ad Me Peeps


----------



## Lien (Aug 6, 2011)

PSN: LN89x

Only playing Black Ops at the moment.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2011)

Venom_Xtreme or Agmaestro.  Play Hard Corp Uprising, Blazblue CS, Infamous 2, Portal 2 atm.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2011)

PSN = ChaosGhost89


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 17, 2011)

PSN: Jak_N_Blak

Plays Black ops too much for my own good. Mainly Domination, deathmatch, free for all and sabotage. Holla


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Capta1nBeefheart

I only have Blazblu right now but I'll be getting other games


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 30, 2011)

PSN = Keollyn

Anyone have Disgaea 4? I need some more people on that!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 1, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> PSN: Jak_N_Blak
> 
> Plays Black ops *too much for my own good*. Mainly Domination, deathmatch, free for all and sabotage. Holla



I concur. I've been BLOPs free for a month now and I can say I've been much healthier and happier. BLOPs is just atrocious, mind-mindbogglingly bad. I wish I could have traded in the PS3 version for $30, but that offer was only available to the 360 version on Amazon. I really wanted to like the game too, since I really like the G11 but dat hit detection. Words cannot described how bad that game is, on top of the Ghost + Second Chance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jade (Oct 1, 2011)

PSN: Regent91

Playing the B3 Beta atm. Not much other than that currently.


----------



## Sobia6464 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sobia6464 :33 Obviously


----------



## Jing (Oct 21, 2011)

PSN: Jing-18

Im picking up Battlefield 3 next week hopefully. I still play some BC2 and trying to play some LittleBigPlanet...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 4, 2011)

Made my account 21 months and 2 days ago(2 February 2010),haven't bothered to post here.

see my sig.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2011)

PSN= fire-in-the-sky9

I mainly play fighting games and FPS's


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

PSN is same as my username


----------



## Jigenji (Dec 12, 2011)

Ace_Uzumaki
I play naruto, MK, LBP2 and MVCs


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 14, 2011)

psn: Flam3sCrimson

Play fifa 11, ultimate ninja storm 2, gta 4 etc


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jan 1, 2012)

My tag is SupermanPrime45 

I play Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 or Ghostbusters when my PS3 is working.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 28, 2012)

Stefuu93

I usually play mw3, but I'm not opposed to Resident Evil 5, Mw2, Naruto Ninja Storm 2.


----------



## MacabreReality (Jan 30, 2012)

ThoriumEffect. Mainly mw3, a bit of streetfighter.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2012)

PSN ID: Neobardock7621


----------



## Silo (Feb 14, 2012)

PSN = DarkSilus
I play mw3, dead island, black ops, ff13, uno xD, and other games.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 20, 2012)

Add xYawn      Only play mw3


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is the same as my username


----------

